# who will scrub the confederate flag from reruns of matlock ?



## washamericom (Aug 15, 2017)

andy griffith... of all people.


----------



## BlackFlag (Aug 15, 2017)

I'll do it for $50 an episode


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 15, 2017)

Just make showing reruns of Matlock illegal and start putting the executives of the networks that show it in prison.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 15, 2017)

They'd have a full-blown stroke if they ever went to a Civil War reenactment.

I live way the hell up here in the snowy North and we have three of them I know of, every Summer.

I see quite a few large Confederate flags being flown off of people's houses too.

Andy Griffith was a liberal Democrat, BTW. And an Obama-supporter.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 14, 2021)

JGalt said:


> They'd have a full-blown stroke if they ever went to a Civil War reenactment.
> 
> I live way the hell up here in the snowy North and we have three of them I know of, every Summer.
> 
> ...


I know a guy who is heavy into reenactment.  He's Japanese who identifies as a southern confederate.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## washamericom (Feb 3, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> View attachment 442925


i love vanillia ice cream, does that mean i'm racist ?


----------



## BluesLegend (Feb 3, 2021)

washamericom said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 442925
> ...



Reported to the racist hotline!


----------



## eddiew37 (Feb 3, 2021)

BluesLegend said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


I have confederate flag toilet paper  How many rolls you want?? Reasonable


----------



## BluesLegend (Feb 3, 2021)

eddiew37 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



You have toilet paper for a brain


----------



## washamericom (Feb 3, 2021)

BluesLegend said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


remember obamjevich's "Attack Watch" ?  heh


----------



## lg325 (Feb 3, 2021)

It was on the Georgia state flag where his show was located. They got rid of the old Georgia state flag for the reason the'' Confederate battle flag'' was on it. Looking at the new ,It looks  whole  a lot like the C.S.A. flag. It just has 13 stars instead of 11. Can't help to think someone  played a joke and had some bourbon and smiled.


----------



## lg325 (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## lg325 (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## DGS49 (Feb 4, 2021)

Dukes of Hazzard?  Didn't they have a car they called the "General Lee"?  Confederate battle flag on the roof?

One could write a book about how politically incorrect that series was.


----------



## lg325 (Feb 4, 2021)

DGS49 said:


> Dukes of Hazzard?  Didn't they have a car they called the "General Lee"?  Confederate battle flag on the roof?
> 
> One could write a book about how politically incorrect that series was.


But the thing is ,That show, pretty much shows  the environment I grew up in


----------



## washamericom (Feb 4, 2021)

DGS49 said:


> Dukes of Hazzard?  Didn't they have a car they called the "General Lee"?  Confederate battle flag on the roof?
> 
> One could write a book about how politically incorrect that series was.


times change..


----------



## lg325 (Feb 4, 2021)

Eddie Murphy also played old white guys. I thought it was pretty good. But today people would get upset at it.


----------



## washamericom (Feb 5, 2021)

lg325 said:


> Eddie Murphy also played old white guys. I thought it was pretty good. But today people would get upset at it.


yes they would..


----------

